# A Silver Eagle is worth $1.40?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking at some silver coins and some silver eagles. A silver eagle is 1 troy ounce of silver.
Old us coins are %90 silver. So it takes 1.10 troy ounces in silver money to make 1 troy ounce of silver.
Now,,,To make 1.10 troy ounces it tales about $1.40 of quarters, dimes or 1/2 dollars. 
so a silver eagle is worth $1.40 in US silver money? 
sound about right? Which would you rather have? -----I'll take the $1.40 in silver money


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

same thing with our pre '68 quarters and dimes, last year I seen an ad in the paper, some guy was paying $1.75 for 1, pre '68 quarter, I think we used silver in our quarters and dimes for a couple more years than you guys did. I go through my change jar once a year and find maybe a couple of dimes and quarters if that, Getting harder to find now!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I sold an old quarter for a dollar. It was one of the old ones mostly silver.
I have a dollar coin from the 1890's and coin collector value is only about $20. Its really sad. The melt value is less. About 15$ melt value.

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1878-1921-Silver-Morgan-Dollar-Value.html

Maybe that link is helpful I'm sure they do that for other coins too


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Canadians make a silver coin I have disclosed here before - that is because I already have all of them that I feel necessary and any more are just extra. It is a $20.00 Canadian money commemorative silver coin of the 1988 (I think) Olympics. These would be a winter olympic commemorative. The key here is $20.00 (Canadian) face value. Think about that. Those who buy silver believe that hyper inflation is likely - in which case the silver would also hyper inflate and you'd be protected, but what if we deflate? Seriously - people that invest so heavily in gold and silver don't often think about deflation - yet its happened historically too. In a deflationary state cash is king and you need it to pay for things - people sell things of value to get cash and those things decline in value as cash is the thing to have. In such a case these silver coins never go under $20 in Canadian money - I've seen the set on eBay recently for about $260. Its a premium over spot and typical silver bullion coins, but those coins don't have a base value of $20 Canadian under them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a quarter collection..every quarter from every mint... 1932 - 1998... Yes All of them... some are worth way more then melt


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a quarter collection..every quarter from every mint... 1932 - 1998... Yes All of them... some are worth way more then melt


If you want to sell that set send me a private message.

I have not started on any coin sets less than halves.

I have been working on dollars and halves. I have a complete set of Franklin halves and another set of dollars. I am trying to set complete sets I'd every pre-1964 coin minted in the US excluding commemoratives.

I do not get the same pleasure by collecting rounds but my method is much more expensive. Clearly my method is not a practical way to prep if that is the only goal.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was looking at some silver coins and some silver eagles. A silver eagle is 1 troy ounce of silver.
> Old us coins are %90 silver. So it takes 1.10 troy ounces in silver money to make 1 troy ounce of silver.
> Now,,,To make 1.10 troy ounces it tales about $1.40 of quarters, dimes or 1/2 dollars.
> so a silver eagle is worth $1.40 in US silver money?
> sound about right? Which would you rather have? -----I'll take the $1.40 in silver money


For ease of bartering I think you are on the right track. The smaller you can break your metals into the easier it is to come to an agreeable price without having to barter for more than you need or pay too much for what you need. Back when I was stationed in Germany I would go to the coin stores and buy silver 5 DM pieces. I mainly bought them because they were different than US coins. I have a lot of small denomination US silver coins, and a few 1/10 ounce gold coins put away for a rainy day.


----------

